# Kahr P380



## richa502 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,
I live in Massachusetts and the Kahr P380 is not Mass Compliant. I hate it when certain states do things like this, especially when I really like and what to purchase this model. Is anyone aware of any possible way I can purchase one? If there's a gun show in my state, can I purchase it there? Help??

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Kilibreaux (Mar 5, 2014)

Any firearms dealer in your State must comply with all STATE laws...which means, if the P380 isn't "approved" for MA you can't buy it...it sucks, I know, because I live in California and have the same issues to deal with.
HERE we can buy "off-roster" guns which means the dealer has fitted them with parts to make them "single shots" and therefore exempt from the approved handgun roster....


----------



## rbodine (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm from mass as well but moved to South Carolina , funny how kahrs are manufactured in mass, but not mass compliant


----------

